# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Gerçek Menemen

## bozok

*Gerçek Menemen*  
Muammer Karabulut - Milli Güç Birliği 
24.12.2007 





*Manisa İsyanın Yöneten :* İngiltere

*İdare edildiği yer :* Yunanistan / Elefsis (Eski Lavriyon Kampı) 

*Karar alındığı tarihi :* 15 Haziaran 1930 

*Kararı alanlar :* Giritili Hüsnüyadis, Nakşibendi Said Mola _(İngiliz Muhipleri Cemiyeti Başkanı, Kıbrıs?tan Yunanistan?a geçti. )_, şeyh Sükuti ve Giritli Derviş Mehmet. 

*Uygulayanlar :* Erbilli şeyh Esat, Giritli Derviş Mehmet, Giritli Sütçü Mehmet, Giritli şamdan Mehmet, Giritli İsmail, Giritli Alioğlu Hasan, Yahudi Jozef ve diğerleri... 




İki gün sonra 43. Piyade Alay'ında görev yapan Piyade Asteğmen Mustafa Fehmi Kubilay'ın 23 Aralık 1930 tarihinde İzmir'in Menemen ilçesinde şehit edilmesine ilişkin her taraftan, görünmesi gereken hususun üstü kapatılarak, bir çok söz edilecek ve yazı yazılacak. 

Sanki söz birliği etmişçesine gerçeklerden kimse bahsetmeyecek ve yine şEHİT KUBİLAY anılmayacaktır!!! 

Türkiye bu günlere, "_gerçeklerden söz etmeme ve hadiselerin üzerine kararlılıkla gitme konusunda çaba harcamama"_ telkini ile gelmiştir. Olan olmuştur. Artık olayları örtmek için, yalan söyleme ve kıvırma alışkanlığından vazgeçmeliyiz. 

Türk Milleti için büyük bir onur kaynağı olan demokratik, çağdaş, laik Türkiye Cumhuriyet'i, Menemen ve bezeri alanlarda yaşanan olayların açığa çıkmaması ile bu hala gelmiştir. 

Onun için, bugün Menemen?den bu anlamda söz etmenin ve Kubilay'ı anmanın tam zamanıdır. 

Derviş Mehmet'in yaralı asteğmen Kubilay'ın başını bağ testeresi ile nasıl kestiğini değil; *Derviş Mehmet ile arkadaşları nereden ve nasıl bir emir alarak Menemen'de böylesi bir isyanı başlattığına bir bakalım?*

Menemen isyanında iki önemli isimi; 

1. *Hüsnüyadis* (Hüsnü bey, Giritli, Manisa Mutasarrıfı Nakşibendi tarikatı mensubu), 
2. ise Menemen eski Belediye Başkanı *şeyh Sükuti.*

Bunların her ikisi de 23 Aralık 1930 tarihinden önce Yunanistan'a kaçmak zorunda kalmış olan *tescilli iki vatan haindir?* 

Hüsnüyadis, Manisa işgal edilmeyecek diyerek halkı oyalayan ve *işgal güçlerine bir kurşun atmadan törenle karşılayan bir soysuzdur.* 

Bu kişi, 26 Ağustos 1922?de Türk Kuvvetlerinin Afyon'u aşıp batıya doğru hareket etmesi ile 8 Eylül 1922'de Yunan güçleri ile birlikte Manisa'yı terk etti ve Yunanistan'a gitti. 

*Hüsnü olan ismi Hüsnüyadis'e, Müslüman inancı ise Yunan Ortodoks Hristiyanlığına dönüştü. Yunan istihbaratının emrine girdi.* 

Yunan Milli Bankasından maaş aldı. Hüsnüyadis Yunanlılar ile Manisa'yı terk ettiğinde, ardında 5 bin kişi ölmüş, tecavüz edilen çocuklar yakılan ve yıkılan evler kalmıştı. 

*İşgal edilmeyecek denilen Manisa'nın üçte ikisi yanmış ve enkaz altındadır!* 

İşte bu Giritli Hüsnü Bey-Hüsnüyadis düşman yurdu terk etti aldatmacasına kandığımız sıralarda, *geride kalanlar ile Türkiye ile bağlarını kesmediği 23 Aralık 1930 tarihinde yaşanan Menemen İsyanında anlaşıldı.* 

*Hüsnüyadis ile Giritli sözde mehdi Derviş Mehmet kardeş çocuğudur!!!* 

Yunanistan'a birlikte gitmişlerdir. 

TBMM tarafından 7 Haziran 1924 tarihinde* "yurt dışına sürgün edilen" vatan hainleri* listesinde Derviş Mehmet'in adı ilk önce 600, sonra 300, sonra da yüz ellilikler listesinde yer almamıştır. 

*Amca çocuğu olan Hüsnüyadis ise 150'lilikler listesinde 30. sırada yer almış*, bu nedenle de Derviş Mehmet'in Yunanistan'dan Türkiye'ye dönmesi kolay olmuştur. 

İşgal döneminin Menemen Belediye Başkanı şeyh Sükuti ise Menemen'e 1901 yılında başçavuş olarak gelmiş. 

Kendisini Sükuti, şamlı Sükuti ve Süleyman Sırrı olarak tanıtmıştır. 

Doğum yeri Erzurum olarak bilinmesine rağmen, Suriye'nin Cebeil-i Düruz doğduğu bilinmektedir. 

*İngiliz Muhipleri Cemiyet üyesi ve İstanbul Erenköy şevki Paşa Köşkü'nde ikamet eden Nakşibendi tarikatı lideri Erbilli şeyh Esat'ın mürididir.*

*şeyh Esat Menemen olaylarının tertipçisi olarak idama mahkum edilir ama ilerleyen yaşı nedeni ile 24 yıl ceza alır ve tutuklu bulunduğu sırada hastalanarak ölür*. 

ülümünden önce Askeri Mahkeme Başkanı General Mustafa MUĞLALI, Erbilli Nakşi şeyhi Esat için 

_"hilafet komitesiyle alakasına dair bir itiraf hazırlıyordu. Bu münasebet ile İngiliz casus Lavrens ile münasebetleri bulunduğunu"_


ilişkin açıklama yapmıştır. 

Türkiye'yi terk etmek zorunda kalan şeyh Sükuti'nin yolları ise Hüsnüyadis ile 1925 yılında Yunanistan'da kesişir? 

*Manisa İsyanın Yöneten :* İngiltere

*İdare edildiği yer :* Yunanistan / Elefsis (Eski Lavriyon Kampı) 

*Karar alındığı tarihi :* 15 Haziaran 1930 

*Kararı alanlar :* Giritili Hüsnüyadis, Nakşibendi Said Mola _(İngiliz Muhipleri Cemiyeti Başkanı, Kıbrıs'tan Yunanistan'a geçti. )_, şeyh Sükuti ve Giritli Derviş Mehmet. 

*Uygulayanlar :* Erbilli şeyh Esat, Giritli Derviş Mehmet, Giritli Sütçü Mehmet, Giritli şamdan Mehmet, Giritli İsmail, Giritli Alioğlu Hasan, Yahudi Jozef ve diğerleri... 

İşte size, 

_"bir-iki sarhoş ve esrarkeşin gerçekleştirdiği olayların insafsızca inançlı bir kesim mal edilmek"_ 

isteniyor denilen Menemen isyanın tertipleyicilerinin inancı!!!

Kafa kesen bu inanç, dün Cumhuriyet?i yönetenler tarafından dikkate hiç alınmadı. Bugün ise hepsi başka başka isimler ile aramızda aynı İNANC'ı yaşamaya devam ediyor. 

- Nasıl devam ediyor?

*- Manisa'da zamanında Said-i Nursi'nin cenazesinden dönen Hüsnüyadis'in kardeşi Hacı Zebar üİüEK'in eli öpüldü.*

Hacı Zebar üİüEK, Kurşunlu Han Talebe Yurdunda kalan çocukların okuma ve okul masraflarını karşıladı. 

Bu yurtta kalan çocuklara Mustafa Kemal'in deccal olduğu öğretilirken, Menemen isyanına karışan ve idam edilen kişilerin şEHİT olduğu anlatıldı.

Menemen isyanını sonrası idam edilen *Yahudi Jozef'in torunlarından birisi olan* *Nejat* *ARUSAN*, *Manisa'nın eski Ticaret ve Sanayi Odası Meclis Başkanlığı yaptı.* 

*Bugün ise AKP Manisa Belediye Başkan yardımcılığı görevini yürütmektedir.*

Diğeri ise geçen senelerde kayıp Atlantis kent kalıntılarının Manisa'nın Spil dağında olduğunu İngiliz Arkeolog Peter James'e dayandırarak açıklamaya çalışan, 

_"İsa'nın İkinci Gelişi ve Mehdilik"_

konusunda seminer veren, *Manisa?da şeyh KIBRİS'yi ağırlayan Dr. Suat ARUSAN'dır.* 

*ARUSAN* 8-9 Mart 2006 tarihlerinde Manisa?da ortaya çıkartılan "_şakşak üetesi"_ adlı suç örgütü ile oğlundan dolayı ilişki kuruldu ve tutuklandı. 

Aradan yalnızca 10 gün geçmesine rağmen, *Afet Ilgaz* 20 Mart 2006 tarihinde Milli Gazete'de (!) 

_"Tabii Beslenme, Tabii Tedavi"'_ başlıklı y..."_Hicri yılbaşının başladığı şu günlerde Peygamber Efendimizin hadisleri ışığında, beslenme ve tedaviye O'nun verdiği önemi hatırlatarak okurlarıma bu yolda alınacak bazı önlemleri ve tavsiyeleri, bu işi dert ve mesele eden bir doktor arkadaşımın uygulamalarıyla anlatmak istiyorum._ 

_Manisa'da bulunan ve televizyon programları da yapan Doktor Suat Arusan?'a, "aynı kafada" oluşumuz, onun tedavilerinde gözettiği Peygamberi tavsiyelerle ilgilenmeme sebep...."_
azısında, 


olduğunu yazdı. Ama her zaman olduğu gibi kimsecikler anlamadı!!! 

Hüsniyadis ile birlikte Yunanistan?a giden ve orada Menemen isyanını tertipleyen *Derviş Mehmet'in ikinci eşinden (Menemen-Sümbüller Köyü) torunu ise TBMM Başkanı Bülent ARINü'tır.*

*Derviş Mehmet ile Hüsnüyadis kardeş çocuğudur.* 

-Evet, Menemen olayı ancak "_bir-iki sarhoş ve esrarkeş"_ yapabilir? 

Yurdunu ve milletini sevenler ile inançlı insanlar böylesi bir isyanı ve vahşeti yapmayı bırakın, akıllarının ucundan dahi geçirmezler? 

Ama ne yazık ki Menemen gibi benzer isyanların yaşanması ile Laik Türkiye Cumhuriyet'ine yapılan saldırılar, inançlı insanların akıllarının bu şeyh kılıklı insanlar tarafından alınması ile olmaktadır? 

*Yoksa, tarihler 3 Nisan 2006'yı gösterdiğinde Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bir başka Giritli Hüsnü ile FGü üyesi Eyüp Can SAĞLIK (Baba ve Piç İsimli kitabın yazarı olan Elif şAFAK'ın eşi) ile Finansbank'ın Yunan Milli Bankasına satışı için Atina'da ne işi olabilirdi?* 

Yine soruyoruz, NE İşİ OLABİLİRDİ?

Söylenemeyeceğini biliyoruz, işleri Laik Cumhuriyet, Devletin BAşI ve T.C. Devleti'nin yaşadığımız coğrafyadaki egemenlik haklarıdır. 

www.acikistihbarat.com

----------

